# Hum Problem



## devicente (Jun 28, 2007)

Well like most everyone else i have a hum. I did purchase a cheater plug and it is much better. I know it is not a permanite solution so i ordered a DCI ALH1A. When I hook it up i makes a really large BUZZ:explode: My sub is at the back of the room away from my Media Center. I have run it at the sub and i have run it right after the FBQ 2496.

I have also put in a call to DCI to call me back on this issue.

Please Advise :gah:

Thanks


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

devicente said:


> Well like most everyone else i have a hum.


Welcome to the club ... I got the famous Hum after I connected my Buttkicker amp :bigsmile:



> .... i ordered a DCI ALH1A.


What is that??? ... I did a search online and I couldn't find what it is :huh:



> ... Please Advise :gah: Thanks


I correced my Hum problem with a ground isolator from Radio Shack :yes:


----------



## devicente (Jun 28, 2007)

It is one of the recomendations in the BFD guide.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, I don't have a lot of confidence in the DC1. Never tried one, but the theory seems dubious.

Anyway, if the cheater worked, then you'd probably have better luck with a HumX.

Have you tried making up a cable that helps to break the loop. See the hum thread.

brucek


----------

